# CANCOAT...another great price.



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

After Slick Shifts Detailing superb deal earlier this year here is another, hope it's genuine for those interested.

Even with the new version coming out next year this has to be worth a punt at this price.

https://www.mycarcleaning.co.uk/pro...ouIUa3oNUImwY6yWsESy_ZcIvHGM5tUoaAsu9EALw_wcB


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, that is a brilliant deal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

is it a legit shop?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

greymda said:


> is it a legit shop?


Good question, pal...hope someone can answer that.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep legit. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

They look it, when you google them, they have facebook, yell and reviews etc and all ties back to Newcastle.

Ordering some, that is an insane price.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I've ordered some as well at that price.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Ordered one of these also to try on the daily


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

That seems a bargain. Is it pick up only??


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Ordered a bottle. £14 delivered Is great.

Thanks to the op, fancied trying this.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Good find Andy :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ordered, let’s see if it turns up!

Thanks OP.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Rappy said:


> Good find Andy :thumb:


Cheers fella...had to post it up on the forum at that price.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah man, I needed some bouncers bead juice, but it sold out whilst in my basket 

Was a fantastic deal too!

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

my order shipped out!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Great company to deal with, 100% reliable and genuine


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Same ref shipping


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Bought quite a few bits this morning and order shipped already! Fingers crossed.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Great find! Ordered and shipped. Been wanting to try this and at this price had to give it a shot.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Bought from before with no problems 

Still got some left in tin but at that price it would be rude not to order 

Fantastic find Op 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Bought from before with no problems
> 
> Still got some left in tin but at that price it would be rude not to order
> 
> ...


Cheers sharrkey...if the car wasn't already coated I'd get some myself.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I’ve ordered from them not can coat but a new short gun for my nilfisk, I ordered it Wednesday and it’s with the Royal Mail so yeah I’d say it’s a legit company. I’ll confirm on Wednesday when it’s delivered


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks OP have ordered a can to try on the daily :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Just ordered £30's worth.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

The prices on the other coatings it's tempting to get one to try 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Kenan said:


> The prices on the other coatings it's tempting to get one to try
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk












Water behaviour of it from about 3 months on


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Good time to buy it as the new Evo version will launch at the beginning of the year.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

They are legit though. I bought a set off them before Xmas and it arrived a few days later. Great company tbh


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, ordered a bottle myself.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

All gone guys, I'll keep my eyes peeled for the next offer as there is bound to be another.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

You on commission ha ha


Keep up the detective work Andy.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow…. Great price. Will give you a year+ garaged. 6-9 months outside…… in my weather at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

hey guys, what’s the type of tracking number you got? mine looks odd JC……..GB


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> You on commission ha ha
> 
> Keep up the detective work Andy.


Looking at how many of the guys have taken up the offer I wish I was


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

greymda said:


> hey guys, what's the type of tracking number you got? mine looks odd JC……..GB


JC .......GB looks fine fella, had loads like that from Royal Mail.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wasnt quick enough for this, looks like you've got a great deal there!!!


----------



## goldtw (Oct 5, 2013)

Was tempted but can only do it outdoors and as I understand it the version is better used in doors? I'll have to wait for Evo version.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

goldtw said:


> Was tempted but can only do it outdoors and as I understand it the version is better used in doors? I'll have to wait for Evo version.


i coated two vehicles outdoors, no issues there.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Have used them numerous times, even agreeing to the 10% off if i went in on foot rather than online. Usually plenty of stock of items.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Got a bottle. What's the lowest temperature you can realistically use it? Haven't got a nice warm unit to apply it!!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I did some last month on a 10-15 degree day. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

You can do it outside provided temps are above 10 degrees, it's not too humid and it stays dry for 12 hours...

Thst said, I've seen no ill effects of dew or rain falling 4 hours later. Generally if you're expecting rain within 12 hours it's worth considering a layer of Cure, Reload, Quartz Max or similar as a sacrificial layer an hour after your final coat.

I very rarely do this as it just compromises the initial awesomeness of Cancoat, which in the first few weeks especially beads like very little else. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

has anyones shipping made any progress? eager to try it by new year but no status on royalmail whatsoever


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Last time I use cancoat , then is 4 degree. Sits under the roof 12 hour and works really well. It gets every week string asphalt remiver and alkaline shampoo and it works like a champ. 

Lets see what is the deal with new evo solution-is it old cancoat proline? Price is jump X 2


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

greymda said:


> has anyones shipping made any progress? eager to try it by new year but no status on royalmail whatsoever


I'm in no rush at it's probably too cold to apply outside at the moment so will wait until Spring but mine is the same. If you have a look at your shipping confirmation, mine says shipped 29th December so I'm assuming it's an automatic RM reference and probably hasn't been shipped yet due to the Christmas period.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

RT1994 said:


> I'm in no rush at it's probably too cold to apply outside at the moment so will wait until Spring but mine is the same. If you have a look at your shipping confirmation, mine says shipped 29th December so I'm assuming it's an automatic RM reference and probably hasn't been shipped yet due to the Christmas period.


now that you've mentioned that i see 29th as well, oops.

thanks for pointing it out for me, cheers


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

galamaa said:


> Last time I use cancoat , then is 4 degree. Sits under the roof 12 hour and works really well. It gets every week string asphalt remiver and alkaline shampoo and it works like a champ.
> 
> Lets see what is the deal with new evo solution-is it old cancoat proline? Price is jump X 2


Where have you seen price?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Where have you seen price?


Carzilla. Youtube mike G made first gyeon pure evo launch


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

If you look under, "whats new" on the carzilla site, cancoat evo is the same price as the older version. 65 canadian dollars.

I would be amazed if its double the price. That would put it up against some expensive high solid coatings.

Canadians are pretty lucky to have such a wide selection that carzilla offers or you can think of it as unlucky.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ll have a video up soon in CanCoat Evo. Application is the same. 

CanCoat is such a great product and so versatile.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Wish the would make a bottle half the size. Could even kist be $20 less. Even with 3 cars and two coats in 1 year you’ll never use it all before it becomes jelly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Coatings said:


> Wish the would make a bottle half the size. Could even kist be $20 less. Even with 3 cars and two coats in 1 year you'll never use it all before it becomes jelly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can't agree more on this…


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

-------

cancoat evo review


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

greymda said:


> is it a legit shop?


Yes it's a legit physical shop in Newcastle and they are good to deal with and handy as local to me


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

noorth said:


> If you look under, "whats new" on the carzilla site, cancoat evo is the same price as the older version. 65 canadian dollars.
> 
> I would be amazed if its double the price. That would put it up against some expensive high solid coatings.
> 
> Canadians are pretty lucky to have such a wide selection that carzilla offers or you can think of it as unlucky.


Sorry, my mistake. I just dont't remember, what is last retailprice. I just bought it special price. This is why-newer looks x2 price


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

greymda said:


> -------
> 
> cancoat evo review


It wont open to me. Private video.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

sm81 said:


> It wont open to me. Private video.


I'm getting the same now, but i did watch it earlier.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> You can do it outside provided temps are above 10 degrees, it's not too humid and it stays dry for 12 hours...
> 
> Thst said, I've seen no ill effects of dew or rain falling 4 hours later. Generally if you're expecting rain within 12 hours it's worth considering a layer of Cure, Reload, Quartz Max or similar as a sacrificial layer an hour after your final coat.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Is Cure or Wetcoat advised to top up after a few months?

Not sure I could last so long without touching it!!!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

riz said:


> Thank you. Is Cure or Wetcoat advised to top up after a few months?
> 
> Not sure I could last so long without touching it!!!


They're inferior products offering reduced performance, Cancoat will take on the properties of those inferior products until they wear off, in exchange for some initial gloss.

That's the reality but there's nothing stopping you using them, especially if you think the gloss or hydrophobic properties are slowing with Cancoat. First though is recommend a strong shampoo/APC wash, iron and tar removal steps as it can bring coatings back to life and create a better base should you then go on to apply a topper.

Ceramic detailer or Gyeon Wax would be what I'd go for as Wetcoat is just a hydrophobicity booster (that's very hydrophobic) and Cure is pretty unremarkable!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Incase anyone missed out restocking @6pm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Still haven't got mine yet. Appreciate its Christmas etc


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Still haven't got mine yet. Appreciate its Christmas etc


Yeh I'm the same, checked tracking earlier and now showing as collected so will see sometime next week hopefully. 
It's now showing instock on their web site, can't see it sitting long thou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine arrived today. All good.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Showing delivery for Tuesday


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Cor, bl**dy hec, saw this at 19:00 and they've already all gone :-(


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Cor, bl**dy hec, saw this at 19:00 and they've already all gone :-(


Checked at 1900 also, and I suppose no surprise they didn't last long.


----------



## goldtw (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone stocking Evo version as released from today.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

goldtw said:


> Anyone stocking Evo version as released from today.


https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/collections/new-collection/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat-evo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

Whats the shelf life of these guys? I bought 2 packs but at the ratr im currently washing guys it will take me a year to just use one bottle.

Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Can CanCoat be used on exhausts? Will it take the temperature, was thinking of the end tip. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

sharrkey said:


> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/collections/new-collection/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat-evo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And the plain old original for £19.80, not as good as this threads original deal but much better then hte usual £33 ? And of course DW's discount code for In2detailing ! https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Can CanCoat be used on exhausts? Will it take the temperature, was thinking of the end tip.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


No harm trying, on any I've used it on it's never lasted though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

New coatings on offer from slick shifts if anyones wanting to try

https://www.slickshifts.com/product/gyeon-q²-cancoat-evo-ceramic-coating/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

What is the difference between the old and the new Evo one?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> New coatings on offer from slick shifts if anyones wanting to try
> 
> https://www.slickshifts.com/product/gyeon-q²-cancoat-evo-ceramic-coating/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Slick Shifts at it again with the great prices.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> Slick Shifts at it again with the great prices.


Yeh but it's a pity free shipping is £75+, but plenty offering free shipping over £30/£50, was tempted by Evo MOHs and the free detailing Gyeon bag they are offering  & can't find any discount codes for them(yes I'm a miserable bugger)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

er....only £26.40 at morethanpolish.com, but only 1 left

20% off all the other Gyeon stock there too...


----------



## goldtw (Oct 5, 2013)

Back in stock https://www.mycarcleaning.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat-200ml?variant=38097545265345


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

goldtw said:


> Back in stock https://www.mycarcleaning.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat-200ml?variant=38097545265345


If anybody still wants some, then £16.50 is still a cracking price.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Mine arrived today


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AndyQash said:


> If anybody still wants some, then £16.50 is still a cracking price.


Agreed :thumb:

Shocked they can sell it at that price & still retain a profit.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Mine arrived today


Ahh still waiting on mine, but 4 less than £10 I'm happy to wait lol plus I'm in no rush for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RaceGlazer said:


> er....only £26.40 at morethanpolish.com, but only 1 left
> 
> 20% off all the other Gyeon stock there too...


No wonder its been going for half that elsewhere.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Ahh still waiting on mine, but 4 less than £10 I'm happy to wait lol plus I'm in no rush for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will take you to Xmas 2033 to use up your previous bottle let alone this one 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Will take you to Xmas 2033 to use up your previous bottle let alone this one
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha yeh, but I do have a couple of keter storage units and shed that could be done with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Haha yeh, but I do have a couple of keter storage units and shed that could be done with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a great idea, wish I would have bought a bottle now


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Mine arrived, and well packaged.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Finally arrived today, super cheap price plus free bag of sweeties & Air fresher can't ask for anymore than that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

sharrkey said:


> Finally arrived today, super cheap price plus free bag of sweeties & Air fresher can't ask for anymore than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today ....no sweets! You'll need to share yours with me LOL


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> Mine arrived today ....no sweets! You'll need to share yours with me LOL


Lol, sorry real life getting in way again bud, will need to hook up sometime soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

They should have limited numbers per customer. Fair enough customers can stockpile but I missed out on this offer because some people can't help themselves. &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

sharrkey said:


> Lol, sorry real life getting in way again bud, will need to hook up sometime soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL...Honestly mate, its no hassle at all. Life is just hectic for all at the moment.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Warzie8 said:


> They should have limited numbers per customer. Fair enough customers can stockpile but I missed out on this offer because some people can't help themselves. &#55358;&#56611;


If you are really that bothered, then here you go and still a good price.

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Unsure wether this is suitable for someone who experiments with products as often as i do, ha ha.

I'm assuming it's very simple to use?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Unsure wether this is suitable for someone who experiments with products as often as i do, ha ha.
> 
> I'm assuming it's very simple to use?


Spray on Mf, wipe on panel and buff off with a separate Mf towel it's that simple 
But remember it's true ceramic so will need polishing to remove, and your Mf towels will be trash afterwards. Btw it's great for alloys also and beading is fantastic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> Unsure wether this is suitable for someone who experiments with products as often as i do, ha ha.
> 
> I'm assuming it's very simple to use?


Its brilliant but im like you and like to try out new products, ill be polishing cancoat off this week as i have just bought a new product to have a play with, or might just top the can coat with it
I think can coat is better used 12 degree plus and wait 12hrs before getting wet to be safe

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Will keep it and give it a go. For the money it's worth a blast.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Will keep it and give it a go. For the money it's worth a blast.


Give us a nod if you decide not to keep it - missed out on this excellent price :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Warzie8 said:


> They should have limited numbers per customer. Fair enough customers can stockpile but I missed out on this offer because some people can't help themselves. &#55358;&#56611;


You snooze you lose?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Give us a nod if you decide not to keep it - missed out on this excellent price :thumb:


Will do mate


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> You snooze you lose?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that useful info :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Warzie8 said:


> Thanks for that useful info :thumb:


I take it you have managed to get hold of some?, if not it's still on offer at in2detailing, find the link a few posts up.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Unfortunately not, sold out on in2detailing now.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Give us a nod if you decide not to keep it - missed out on this excellent price :thumb:


Have messaged mate


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

Will this need a machine polish to remove or will a hand polish suffice?

Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Still got one at morethanpolish at £26.40


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> Still got one at morethanpolish at £26.40


By the time you factor in your shipping costs a buyer might as well consider the new cancoat Evo, Get it reduced and give someone a New Year bargain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

If Andy doesn't want mine someone can have it for a tenner plus postage costs.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Have messaged mate


Just replied mate :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yup. Sorted


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

E1Raz said:


> Will this need a machine polish to remove or will a hand polish suffice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


Technically, if you hand polish using a suitably abrasive polish, it will remove it. However, to do that over the whole car will be harder work than the quick buzz over with a machine polish it will be.

Technically, if you washed it, applied enough Megs Wash+ and then sufficiently rubbed your wash media over the car, this would also remove it, but again, this would be a lot of work. Point is, abrasives will remove it, the question is - how much effort do you want to put into working the abrasives to allow it to remove it?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> By the time you factor in your shipping costs a buyer might as well consider the new cancoat Evo, Get it reduced and give someone a New Year bargain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We are 5 minutes off the A1 near Peterborough, so save the shipping cost by picking it up, or buy more Gyeon from us, also at 20% off, and spread the costs over more gear ?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> We are 5 minutes off the A1 near Peterborough, so save the shipping cost by picking it up, or buy more Gyeon from us, also at 20% off, and spread the costs over more gear ?


Not for me I bought it @£9 odds, was thinking of a deal from you for another member.

Costly pickup from Scotland for me, plus I can normally get free delivery over £30 spent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Ive knocked another £3 off it towards your postage...now £23.40

I expect someone will swing by and pick it up at that, but it makes our postage cost £1.75 compared to before.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Clean your car £16.50 per 200ml


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mac1459 said:


> Clean your car £16.50 per 200ml


OOS 
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/gyeon-q2-can-coat


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> OOS
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/gyeon-q2-can-coat


Out of stock though


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Out of stock though


Isn't that what OOS is short for


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

sharrkey said:


> Not for me I bought it @£9 ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Being a tad lazy. My wife's car is white.
My plan

GT Deco. Shampoo
TARDIS
Fallout remover
Gtechniq panel wipe the car.

Then Cancoat?

Is that acceptable. And is it worth adding another layer?


----------

